# EV racer takes to the streets of Monte Carlo



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Thursday saw Formulec’s EF01 become the first 100% electric single‐seater to take to the fabled streets of Monte Carlo and the historic Monaco Grand Prix circuit... Newswire >


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

I want one!


----------

